

A surprisingly difficult challenge problem given to students at a Math Circle - CarolineW
https://plus.google.com/+TerenceTao27/posts/CR1ZoNe9ojQ

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8486278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8486278)

